# Rotary Valve Two Cylinder



## 4156df (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post. I've been a lurker for quite some time. I was encouraged to post by mklotz, who I met at a local swap meet where the SCHSM had a display set up, and by 1kenny who sent me a private message encouraging me to post after seeing my video on YouTube. Up until about six months ago, I considered myself a woodworker. Then I ran across this site and got the machining bug. Virtually everything I've learned has come from this site...you guys are great! I know I would never have thought of attempting this engine until I saw Bogstandard's treatise on building crankshafts.

Following are some photos of my second engine (and second machining project). I wish I had taken some "in-process" photos.

This is a model of a two cylinder vertical marine engine with a 7/16" stroke and 9/16" bore. It's made from bar stock using plans from the John-Tom site. There are a few modifications such as the intake manifold and some dimensional changes. Nothing too major though. The model is 5 1/2" tall and the aluminum base is 2"x3".






















The following is a photo of the engines first run....another super tip from this site. Make sure it works before you start polishing!!







Here's a shot of it running (You need to get about 20 seconds in before I turn on the air). It's running on a little less than 7 PSI.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiOldErjsoI[/ame]

In case you're wondering, this was my first project. Nice, but not nearly as fun to watch as the two cylinder. Also, I think the timing may be off a bit because of that knock.






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phsJPLoffIE[/ame]


----------



## dparker (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello 4156df: Wow!!! If that is your first engine, you will be mighty popular here! I think that video is one I happened across an U-Tube a few days ago and was very impressed. Your pictures are very good and show the linkages so well that someday I would like to build that engine. All in all a very impressive engine.
What type of tooling do you work with to make such a good looking model.
don


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 3, 2008)

Very impressive work. For first attempts, I would say that you have already exceeded the capabilities of many veteran machinists. Your projects look and operate extremely good.---brian


----------



## Brass_Machine (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice Job and welcome to the site!

Eric


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 4, 2008)

Very impressive work 4156df :bow:. Do you have a link for the John-Tom site? I'd like to learn more about the 2 cylinder engine you've built.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 4, 2008)

4156df,

Very cool. Thank you for posting the close up images. Seeing the way you modified the intake manifold from the plans has really helped me out and your advice on the materials got me going again.

Phil,

John Tom is a member here and has given us the ok to down load the plans. Here is the link.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=103.0

Kenny


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to the site, I hope it gives you lots more inspiration, as it looks like it already has.

If you can take the time to troll some of the very early posts, lots of helpful hints are in there. There was a lot lost in the transfer over to this new site, plus a few pics have been lost along the way, but still a lot of stuff to help you on your way.

Many thanks for your mention of my crankshaft post. It brings a warm feeling that something I have done has brought another person in to try this line of model making.

Your first results are definitely very encouraging indeed.

John


----------



## mklotz (Aug 4, 2008)

4156df,

What beautiful work! I'm totally amazed that you took on something that complex as a first engine and did such an excellent job. I'm pleased that you took my encouragement to start posting here. I'm sure you'll enjoy the time you spend here and will be able to make significant contributions.

Now, since I seem to be such a good salesman, can I encourage you to consider becoming a member of our club? If you like it here, you're sure to like it there. In case you lost the flyer, our webpage is at:

http://www.schsm.com/

Meetings are at 1400 on the first Saturday of the month.

BTW, how about revealing at least a given name. It's sort of awkward referring to you by a number.


----------



## NickG (Aug 4, 2008)

That is a great engine and a fantastic achievement. I can see why the guys encouraged you to post on here, that sort of thing needs to be shared. Keeps people interested and shows beginners what can be done.

Nick


----------



## Divided He ad (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice pair you got there! I'm pretty well impressed by both of them.... I'd never have tried such builds to start with.... Too scared :-\ 
I will really have to pull my finger out this winter.... seems like I'm being left behind! ;D


Look forward to your next build... and some in progress pics  (visual... It's how I learn best ;D )



Ralph.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to HMEM 4156df 

Your first attempts certainly don't look like first attempts!

Beautiful works indeed!

Rick


----------



## 4156df (Aug 5, 2008)

Guys,

Thank you for your encouraging words. It's really gratifying to hear positive comments from people I consider to be experts. 

Several of you commented on this being a somewhat complex beginning project....I agree. You should see the size of my scrap pile!

Don, for equipment I use a six inch Atlas/Craftsman lathe and a Sherline mill, also a drill press.

Kenny, if you or anyone else decides to build this model, let me know. I'd be happy to share experiences and additional photos. 

Lastly, I apologize for not posting my name. I meant to but forgot.

Warmest regards,
Dennis


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 5, 2008)

Dennis,

It is always nice to have a proper name to reply to.



			
				4156df  said:
			
		

> It's really gratifying to hear positive comments from people I consider to be experts.



I hope I speak for a lot of people on here. There are no experts, just normal people who have a little more experience than others, and are willing to share it with those that don't. 

You have already shown us that it is possible for a newbie to achieve more, just by thinking positive and taking on the challenge. 

So by your actions, do you class yourself 'expert'?, or just one of us mere mortals.

John


----------



## 4156df (Aug 5, 2008)

John,



> So by your actions, do you class yourself 'expert'?, or just one of us mere mortals.



Point taken. How about "humble mere mortal"? 

Dennis


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 5, 2008)

4156df  said:
			
		

> How about "humble mere mortal"?



But talented though Dennis 8) ................ very nice work 

CC


----------



## anoldvelo (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi 
great pics of twin "Corliss Valve" engine and 'Rotary Valve" single cylinder.
Regards to the knocking on the 'Video Clip" of the single cylinder. May I be bold as to suggest that the 'Knocking"
is a valve timing issue.
I.E. Cut off intake @ not more than 100 degrees after Top Dead Centre and Open exhaust @ or just before Bottom Dead Centre
Closing @ 5 deg B T D C 
Intake opening @ 5 to 10 deg After Top Dead Centre 
This however will make your motor only able to run in one direction only
Theory behind this is that the cylinder pressure is at it's maximum @ B D C too late to do any useful work and impedes the total scavenging before the piston attempts to compress it on the second half of the Exhaust stroke
Eric Chapman


----------



## 4156df (Sep 2, 2008)

Eric,
Thanks for the tip...that knock has always bothered me but I attributed it to poor tolerance control on my part. I'll try messing with the timing.
Regards,
Dennis


----------

